# Plowing for MassHighway/Cities/Towns???



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wondering, for those that do, how do you guys like plowing for the highway dept. or your local cities or towns? I've herd that mass highway pays a 200 HR minimum per season per truck. I would be really surprised if this is true though. I would be surprised if there even is a minimum amount of hours that you would be guarenteed to get paid. How hard is it to get contracted by the govt? Do you have to know someone?

Thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you can look it up on line just do a search.As far as a min of 200 hrs I don't think they give you that it may be like 4 hr min per event.Just don't expect to get paid right away you better have enough working capital to suport your gas and drivers for awhile.


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

I plow for the town of rockland, its about 40 min south of boston. when it comes to towns i think its better to know someone.
i like working for the town. i dont make half the money that the guys who do commercial stuff, but its alot more forgiving for your truck IMO. we plow in convoy's not by are selfs, unless its cul-de-sacs.

that and the fact if my blade breaks on me during a storm all i have to do is get to the barn and BAM its fixed


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

that its always a 3 hour minimum, i make 65 an hour for my f-350 with an 8 foot blade


----------

